# question about breeder



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Has anyone ever had any dealings, good or bad, with Yuppies Puppies. I am getting a Maltese in June and was wondering what you thought about Yuppies Puppies. I don't want a dog from a puppymill or anything like that.


Yuppies Puppies


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I know nothing about them, but...... I would be leery of anyone selling multiple breeds. Are they USDA? I bet they are and that doesn't mean its a good thing. I looked at the website and it kind of sends me some red flags. Alway make sure you check references, speak to people whom have purchased from them, talk to vets.Don't ship! Your best bet is to contact the maltese breed club and get referrals to breeders whom are active members. What part of the US are you in?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

check out this link and click on breeder list
http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I decided not to get my little boy from there.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

LoveMaltese, Thank you for not buying from a breeder you suspected of being not quite right. You have saved the life of a Maltese by your action. Spread the word about the red flags that indicate a puppy coming from a puppymill.

You absolutely did the right thing.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

lovemaltese where are you located , i was looking for a sister for maxi and i came across a breeder that i found on puppyfind.com her malteses are giving birth on may 6th she doesnt ship though she will only let someone fly to pick them up in person i felt very comfortable talking to her and when she gives birth i will go and see them first


----------



## JustMe (May 5, 2004)

Another place to locate a Maltese breeder is the My-Maltese.com Breeders List. 

You can also find a list with contact information but no web links at the American Maltese Association's Breeders List.

Good Luck on finding a good breeder. The one you were looking at is IMHO not a good breeder.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Maxismom, I would be wary of someone who advertises on places like puppyfind.com. Most good Malt breeders don't need to advertise; they have so few pups available that theere's no need, and word of mouth provides plenty of clients for them.

What area are you in?


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> Maxismom, I would be wary of someone who advertises on places like puppyfind.com. Most good Malt breeders don't need to advertise; they have so few pups available that theere's no need, and word of mouth provides plenty of clients for them.
> 
> What area are you in?[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is three years old.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

Please go to the American Maltese Association.org to start your search. There are also some oother breeders that show their dogs that are reputable. Most show breeders are breeding to better the breed. If they are not AKC, I would stay away from them. The other organizations don't mean a thing. However, AKC does not guarantee a quality puppy. They are mainly a record keeping orginazation. I would stick with breeders that breed only one breed. If they use the word, teacup; they don't know what they are saying as the Maltese is a toy dog and their is no such thing as a teacup. If they won't let you come to their home, they may be hiding something. I would certainly want to see a puppy before buying it. If the breeder doesn't question you, they probably don't care where there puppies go.

You cannot tell by someone's website. Many people can have a good website, but that does not mean that they are reputable. Be very careful where you get your puppy. A puppy is a lifetime commitment!

As a show breeder, I have to meet people and check them out carefully including references before i will let one of my puppies go with them.

Phyllis Burnette
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I was just in Granville today. My father owns a house on 135 acres and I can tell you that Granville is in the middle of nowhere. It would take you about 30 or 45 minutes to get to a grocery store other than a convience market. I guess that these people have learned to make money without leaving the area.


----------

